# 2011 Saxo Bank Sungard jersey



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.team-saxobank.com/ny_news.asp?n_id=3016


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

They have had better designs in the past...


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

The bird somewhat makes the jersey, while the "Sungard" text kinda kills it since it heavily contrasts with the "Saxo Bank". Regardless, that's the sponsor...


----------



## ::dyslexic:: (Jul 13, 2009)

I think someone has been drinking Mt. Dew.


----------



## kangaroo (Dec 19, 2007)

Ventruck said:


> The bird somewhat makes the jersey, while the "Sungard" text kinda kills it since it heavily contrasts with the "Saxo Bank". Regardless, that's the sponsor...


Wow. That's one nasty jersey. The guys at Servetto Footon are breathing a HUGE sigh of relief...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

I wonder if radioshack will show up with a hog on the jersey.....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, if you want a bird of prey emerging from your shorts, go with it.

I agree that the Sungard logo looks naff. So does the feathery effect. This jersey is going in the opposite direction to most other teams'.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

qatarbhoy said:


> Well, if you want a bird of prey emerging from your shorts, go with it.
> 
> I agree that the Sungard logo looks naff. So does the feathery effect. This jersey is going in the opposite direction to most other teams'.


probably supposed to be an eagle. as in "the eagle from Herning".


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

AFAIR there's always been a bit of eagle in the Riis kits. But my fave is the one where Castelli made fashion of it:


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

hideous.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Well, if you want a bird of prey emerging from your shorts, go with it.
> 
> I agree that the Sungard logo looks naff. So does the feathery effect. This jersey is going in the opposite direction to most other teams'.


Agreed!
My perverted mind looked at that and thought "ouch... that beak is too close..."


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Scratch the Eagle head and this design is barely passable...with it, yuk!
Agree with kbwh, Riis should go back to Castelli and get some design help...wouldn't mind one of those old red and white CSC jerseys, simple and sleek.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

What is it with team kits this year? It looks like they snuck into the designers offices during lunch and came up with this stuff...


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

RRRoubaix said:


> Agreed!
> My perverted mind looked at that and thought "ouch... that beak is too close..."


My first thought as well.

Maybe it would look okay if it were on the side (side view while the rider is on the bike).... maybe.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Playing with Crayons!*



robdamanii said:


> What is it with team kits this year? It looks like they snuck into the designers offices during lunch and came up with this stuff...


+1 Totally agree. Movistar is nice and Rabo, Garmin, Astana and a few others are passable - but there sure are some lemons out there! Looks like the idiots that designed Radio Shanty's kit all got promotions - ugh! 

And I'll have to see some of these in high-def! I'm gonna be sick...


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

wish they'd integrated the bird better, like maybe on a sleeve? not a fan of this one.


----------

